# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Waking up and talking out loud

## Areyoudreaming?

Not sure if this is the place to put it as it is a recurring thing, but over the past few months I've had the experience of waking up with the feeling that I have to say something out loud... and I mean HAVE to say it.

 I don't know why, because I gain consciousness and can't remember what or why when I try to think about it, but I have to actually fight to stop myself talking gibberish out loud, and I always feel really tense and nervy afterwards...

 Anyone else do anything similar? Any ideas what it might be? My only theory at the moment is some kind of hypnogogia akin to sleep paralysis - any thoughts?

----------


## Torcher

Wow, thsi happens to me ALL the time. I don't know why. I'll be talking to a DC, and if I start to wake up, I try to finish what I was saying but I always whisper because I'm afraid of talking out loud in the real world.

----------


## Pegasis

> Wow, thsi happens to me ALL the time. I don't know why. I'll be talking to a DC, and if I start to wake up, I try to finish what I was saying but I always whisper because I'm afraid of talking out loud in the real world.







> Not sure if this is the place to put it as it is a recurring thing, but over the past few months I've had the experience of waking up with the feeling that I have to say something out loud... and I mean HAVE to say it.
> 
>  I don't know why, because I gain consciousness and can't remember what or why when I try to think about it, but I have to actually fight to stop myself talking gibberish out loud, and I always feel really tense and nervy afterwards...
> 
>  Anyone else do anything similar? Any ideas what it might be? My only theory at the moment is some kind of hypnogogia akin to sleep paralysis - any thoughts?



I have woken up speaking out loud.  I recall when I was camping on African safari people told me I talked all night in my sleep.

----------

